# Link my FURBABY



## Lovemychanel

My baby was put to sleep yesterday...at 5 months old he suffered from kidney failure and now is pain free. My heart is broken and I am so thankful to have Link for the time I did...he touched my heart and its empty now...I am praying for strength through this time and Link, I miss you so much baby. You were a good boy and I love you with all my heart.......


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## melanievan

I'm so sorry for your loss, how heartbreaking he was so young


----------



## Jetlaya67

I am so sorry about your baby Link! I know how much you loved him and I am sure he knew it too. As much as it hurt to lose him have a little bit of comfort in the knowledge that he was a very lucky kitten to have you in his life.


----------



## cat face

Aww, I'm so sorry to hear of your loss. It is clear Link was very special to you. Just remember YOU were very special to Link. You're right, he's not in pain any more. You were an excellent mummy to him, being strong for him when he needed exactly that.
Hopefully, you will be able to make some other kitty as lucky as what Link was, being a mummy that loves and cares so much.


----------



## JungliBillis

I am so sorry for your loss. So sad for such a young kitty to go...rest in peace, Link.


----------



## 10cats2dogs

I am so sorry for your loss...
I'm glad Link had you for even the short
time he was allowed here, he knew he was loved and cared for.
A big HUG to you.


----------



## Lovemychanel

Thank you...just breaks my heart(tears) I miss him so much...right before I said good bye I looked in his eyes and blinked to tell him I love him and he blinked back...such a precious baby(( 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## NebraskaCat

I'm sorry too, Jodi. Much too young to lose a kitten. From your other post, it sounded like he was fighting an uphill battle healthwise. He's not in pain any longer and he knew he was loved the whole time. Give Chanel some extra pets tonight.


----------



## Lovemychanel

Thank you so much and you are right he fought an uphill battle I will give Chanel extra pets and thank you for taking time to read previous posts and to remember Chanel that means alot to me...I hope we made the right decision...


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## pkbshrew

I'm so sorry and sad to hear about Link. I hope you and Chanel can be of some solace to each other. ((((((((((((HUGS)))))))))))


----------



## gizmothecat

Lovemychanel said:


> Thank you...just breaks my heart(tears) I miss him so much...right before I said good bye I looked in his eyes and blinked to tell him I love him and he blinked back...such a precious baby((
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


WAAAH my eyes teared up reading this. So sorry four loss


----------



## spirite

Oh no, I'm so sorry.  

Hugs to you and to Chanel.


----------



## Lovemychanel

Thank you hugs back from Chanel and I


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Lovemychanel

I wasn't able to post photos before....here was my baby boy Link.....I miss him everyday!!!!








[/URL][/IMG]


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## TinyPaws

He is such a beautiful handsom boy! So sad to hear he has gone on to the rainbow bridge. I believe strongly that we will again see and be with our beloved pets. Take gentle care of yourself.


----------



## Lovemychanel

TinyPaws said:


> He is such a beautiful handsom boy! So sad to hear he has gone on to the rainbow bridge. I believe strongly that we will again see and be with our beloved pets. Take gentle care of yourself.


Thank you)) 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Lovemychanel

I miss my baby Link 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## cat owner again

Oh my, to die so young. To be relieved of suffering - yes. Luckily Link had you for his short time on earth. I hope you the pain is relieved soon.


----------



## Marcia

Oh no, how did I miss this?? I'm so sorry for you and Link!! ***hugs*** to you!


----------



## Yuki'sMum

I'm so sorry  hugs for you and Chanel 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## NebraskaCat

Lovemychanel said:


> I miss my baby Link


I'm sorry. It is such a raw wound when they're gone. Hang in there. 

Love the photo collage you did last month. The cheek to cheek pic is amazing.


----------



## Lovemychanel

Thank you for your kind words) it's a daily battle)


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

